# What type of Cichlid is this?



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is this not a Texas Cichlid?


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

Could be a Texas Cichlid or a Rio Grande Cichlid.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea same thing dif. name. But Im pretty sure it is.


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

The only other possibility is a Herichthys carpintis, or a mix of the two. How big is it?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The spots seem too big for texas, but the color doesn't look like carpintis in that pic ... was the flash on? Does it seem more blue/green spotted normally?


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea man it would look pretty much exactly the same in person, just a little brighter. But the luminescent spots are always there. Im going to try and go today and get some more pics. See if that might help. I just think its a hybrid of some sort because they have it labeled Lg. SA Cichlid and they guy at the store couldnt even tell me what it was. Which doesnt surprise me. Half the employees around here don't know a molly from a cichlid. :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately will help. I looked through lots of texas and carpintis pics online ... and while the colors sometimes overlap, the size of the spots never do. Thus at least based of this one pic I'd say carpinitis ... maybe ... I think ... sort of .. :lol:


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

lol I hear ya. Well im headed up to the LFS now so I'll have those pics on here by tonight.


----------

